# Macbook Pro Middle 2012 mit SSD ausstatten



## kc1992 (16. Juni 2012)

Wie der Titel bereits sagt habe ich vor mit ein Macbook Pro der neuesten Serie zu kaufen, sehe aber nicht ein 200€ für irgendeine SSD zu bezahlen.. Würde gerne selber eine einsetzen, habe im Netz aber gelesen, dass Apple wohl einen extra SSD Adapter verwendet, der so wohl noch nicht zu haben ist.

Weiß einer von euch vielleicht mehr über diesen Adapter und seine Funktionsweise oder weiß jmd vielleicht sogar, ob es nötig sein wird so einen zu kaufen. Vielleicht wird es ja unmöglich selbst Hand anzulegen, aber das bezweifel ich jetzt erst einmal.

Danke für eure Infos,
kc1992


----------



## mephimephi (16. Juni 2012)

â€¢ MacBook Pro 2012: Kaufen oder aufrÃ¼sten? â€“ GIGA

habs nur überflogen, aber normal hat die ssd ja den selben Anschluss wie ne hdd, vielleicht hilft es, war glaub ich der erste Treffer bei google


----------



## AeroX (17. Juni 2012)

Also mein MacBook hat einen ganz normalen Anschluss und wenn ich wollte könnte ich irgendeine SSD einsetzen. 
Ich gehe stark davon aus das das bei den neuen macbooks auch so sein wird. Und wenn nicht wird der Adapter mit SSD trotzdem weniger kosten als eine von Werk aus eingebaute SSD  

Also ich würd warten bis du dein MacBook hast und dann sehen ob einer nötig ist. Oder du schaust jetzt mal bei Apple bzw Mac. Foren wie zb apfeltalk oder macuser! 

MfG


----------



## KempA (17. Juni 2012)

Will meins auch umbauen (15", Late'11).
Hier in meinem Thread sind Links zu dem Adapterkit, das man braucht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/222444-macbook-pro-auf-ssd-umbauen.html


----------



## kc1992 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte diesen Artikel hier von Hardwareluxx in dem iFixit zitiert wird  Klick mich.

"Die CPU, GPU und der RAM sind fest mit dem Mainboard verlötet, *die SSD  benutzt einen herstellereigenen Port, statt auf Standards wie mSATA zu  setzen*, das Display ist mit dem Glas verschmolzen und die Batterie ist  nicht mit dem Gehäuse[...]"

Schon wer davon etwas gehört? Das heißt für mich, dass zur Zeit nur Appleeigene SSD's oder einfach SSD's mit Adapter von Apple dort reinpassen würden.


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. Juni 2012)

@ Kc1992:

der Link bezieht sich auf das MB Pro mit Retina Display. Dieses MB ist aufgrund der bauart sehr dünn und daher ist alles fest verlötet. Reperaturen oder der Tausch von Komponenten ist nicht möglich!!!

Das neue MB Pro OHNE Retinadisplay ist augebaut wie das vorherige.

Eeine SSD kannst du da ganz normal gegen die HDD eintauschen.

Hab mir nen Kit besorgt und werde dies demnächst auch machen.

Superdrive raus, Kit+HDD rein und auf den Platz der HDD kommt meine Vertex 4 rein


----------



## kc1992 (21. Juni 2012)

Super! Danke für die Info Nightcrawler 
Ich bin auf das optische Laufwerk angewiesen, ich kann ja eigentlich auch einfach HDD gegen SSD tauschen oder? Wenn ich zuhause bin hab ich immer genug Speicher und unterwegs brauch ich nicht mehr als die 128/256 GB


----------



## Nightcrawler (21. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem

Ich überlege zur Zeit ob ich das etwas teurere holen soll mit der Nvidia GT 650M mit 1024MB GDDR5...

ich weiß nicht wieviel Leistungsunterschied zur GT 650M mit 512MB beträgt....


----------



## kc1992 (22. Juni 2012)

Ja muss man halt gucken wieviel Speed man braucht ne.. Hab nen starken Desktop PC der alles bewältigen kann, deswegen sollte das kleinste MB eigentlich reichen. 15 zoll und Quadcore wären der einzige Grund für mich hochzughen, aber das sind mehr als 50% Aufpreis und das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht..


----------



## Extremities (23. Juni 2012)

Das normale Macbook Pro ist mit der gleichen Konfiguration ( SSD, RAM, non-Glare  WSXGA+ 1680 x 1050 Display etc) teurer als das Retina MacBook und ein externes Apple USB SuperDrive Laufwerk bekommst du in der Schweiz für 89.- CHF. (In Deutschland wird es nicht teurer sein.)
 Ich habe mich für das günstigste Retina MacBook entschieden und wenn die 256 GB SSD nicht reichen sollten ( habe noch nie soviel Speicher gebraucht), würde ich einfach einen schnellen USB 3.0 Stick als Erweiterung nutzen.


----------

